# 2016 Vic. Xmas in July Case Swap



## MartinOC (7/7/15)

*Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more;
Or close the wall up with our Victorian dead.*

*Now set the teeth and stretch the nostril wide,
Hold hard the breath and bend up every spirit
To his full height. On, on, you noblest Victorians.*

*Be copy now to men of grosser blood,
And teach them how to brew. And you, good yeomen,
Whose limbs were made in Victoria, show us here
The mettle of your pasture; let us swear
That you are worth your brewing; which I doubt not;*

*I see you stand like greyhounds in the slips,
Straining upon the start. The game's afoot:
Follow your spirit, and upon this charge
Cry 'God for Beer, Victoria, and Saint George!'*

OK, so who's going to host the next one??? Right now, I'm guessing it's a toss-up between Whiteferrets' place in Shepparton & Droid's place in Gippsland.....?

We've got a year to plan it.....


----------



## manticle (7/7/15)

Nah mate you got five months. Xmas in july is followed by xmas.


----------



## droid (7/7/15)

OMG!

I say white ferrets, because I'm scared, 12 months aint long!

Ed> but I will happily go with the majority


----------



## Yob (7/7/15)

Xmas is at bandicoot manticle, already sorted


----------



## manticle (7/7/15)

Just as well. Got to keep up the traditions lest the young ones forget the old ways.


----------



## MartinOC (7/7/15)

manticle said:


> Nah mate you got five months. Xmas in july is followed by xmas.


Yeah, but Yob's already got this year's Xmas swap in-hand, so I'm looking a year ahead. 



droid said:


> OMG!
> 
> I say white ferrets, because I'm scared, 12 months aint long!
> 
> Ed> but I will happily go with the majority


Hehe. The one you just attended was arranged at the last Xmas swap 6 months ago & it all came together, so it's definitely doable.

I'll arrange the T-Shirts (if you guys can stand more bastardised Shakespeare..... h34r: ).


----------



## MartinOC (7/7/15)

manticle said:


> Just as well. Got to keep up the traditions lest the young ones forget the old ways.


Hanging-on desperately to those Victorian roots of yours, Manticle.....


----------



## manticle (7/7/15)

I've got dual citizenship.


----------



## Yob (7/7/15)

I spoke to Wayne about it, he was tentatively keen to host, space isn't an issue, would be good to get a northern one in, the Northern contingent has been pretty stoic and it'd be great to repay in kind


----------



## MartinOC (7/7/15)

Agreed, as long as Wayne is up for it.

If not, we all bale on Gippsland & paint the town red! :drinks:


----------



## Mardoo (7/7/15)

What about someone from the Western suburbs? Anyone out that way want to host one? I'm partial to Shepparton myself. Besides, ease Droid into the mothership...don't want to scramble his circuits.


----------



## Whiteferret (7/7/15)

Bummock by the bay, Bummock on the plains? Ok tentatively putting my hand up. A Tarp between the shed and the house should be enough in case of rain.


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/7/15)

Rain cannot stop us!


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/7/15)

Me and the spit don't care where we go. We are keen for any place


----------



## Yob (7/7/15)

Attaboys


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/7/15)

I'll bring the salad? (too soon?)


----------



## idzy (9/7/15)

Don't want to turn away for a moment and miss out... comeon everyone is thinking it 

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy

Cubers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy


----------



## Nullnvoid (9/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid

Cubers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy 
3. Nullnvoid


----------



## MartinOC (9/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC

Cubers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy 
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo

Cubers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy 
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo


----------



## VP Brewing (9/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing

Cubers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy 
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing


----------



## Curly79 (9/7/15)

Swappers:

1. Whiteferret

2. Idzy

3. Nullnvoid

4. MartinOC

5. Mardoo

6. VP Brewing

7.Curly79

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret

2. Idzy 

3.Nullnvoid

4.MartinOC

5. Mardoo

6. VP Brewing

7.Curly79


----------



## idzy (9/7/15)

Reverting formatting:

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79

Cubers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79


----------



## Curly79 (9/7/15)

Geez. I tried so hard that time. Did I still stuff it up?


----------



## technobabble66 (9/7/15)

In like Flynn

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66

Cubers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66


----------



## droid (9/7/15)

might try and make it to 10.30 pm this time
Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid


----------



## AJ80 (9/7/15)

Two crazy swap brews to plan...what to brew? What to brew?


Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL


11's my lucky number, although I didn't win the lottery with it so not sure what's up there, or why I need luck at this case swap, Cocko ain't registered as attending yet!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul


----------



## reardo (15/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. reardo

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. Reardo (hope I've done this right)


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. reardo
14. Midnight Brew

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. Reardo (hope I've done this right) 
14. Midnight Brew


----------



## Grainer (16/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. reardo
14. Midnight Brew
15. Grainer

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. Reardo (hope I've done this right) 
14. Midnight Brew 
1.5 Grainer


Like This


----------



## Grainer (16/7/15)

Now Im gunna try of the most controversial in ya face brew this time lol...


----------



## MartinOC (16/7/15)

Grainer said:


> Now Im gunna try of the most controversial in ya face brew this time lol...


A Quadruple espresso coffee Dunkeldoppelweizenbock White IPA with Brett., oak-aged in a port barrel with ram's bladder, crunchy frogs (specially dew-picked & flown from Iraq), delicately laced with Angelica root & just a hint of Lark's Vomit at bottling???



Just in case........


----------



## Mardoo (16/7/15)

With chile.


----------



## Yob (16/7/15)

Ooh.. I'm in charge of stuffed deep fried chillies..


----------



## MartinOC (16/7/15)

Yob said:


> Ooh.. I'm in charge of stuffed deep fried chillies..


Are you volunteering already to lead the catering team Yob? STIRLING effort!


----------



## Whiteferret (16/7/15)

Jalapeno poppers FTW :beerbang:


----------



## Mardoo (16/7/15)

Next thread up: Side of Beef Bulk Buy


----------



## Tahoose (17/7/15)

I'll do salad this time??


----------



## kcurnow (18/7/15)

Swappers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. reardo
14. Midnight Brew
15. Grainer
16. Brewnut

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. Reardo (hope I've done this right) 
14. Midnight Brew 
15. Grainer
16. Brewnut

Geez, you have to be quick around here. only 12 months to go!!!!


----------



## MartinOC (28/7/15)

Just in case the venue has to change at the last minute, I've started a new fire-pile (damn it, I JUST can't help myself when it comes to stuff that burns or goes "BANG"):




We juuuust missed the really cold-stuff (It snowed here on Sunday):


----------



## thearn (8/8/15)

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. reardo
14. Midnight Brew[/font][/color]
15. Grainer
16. Brewnut
17. thearn
Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. Reardo (hope I've done this right) 
14. Midnight Brew 
15. Grainer
16. Brewnut
17. thearn


----------



## mudd (8/8/15)

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. reardo
14. Midnight Brew
15. Grainer
16. Brewnut
17. thearn
18. Mudd

Cubers:

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. Reardo (hope I've done this right) 
14. Midnight Brew 
15. Grainer
16. Brewnut
17. thearn
18. Mudd


----------



## Whiteferret (8/8/15)

Ok might as well say yes and confirm my place as host early July more than likely the 8th. Just to clarify location is Marionvale 3634 20 min north east of Shepparton so people know how far away/close to travel.


----------



## Yob (8/8/15)

Maybe Martin can mark your post above as question answered so the post will be front and centre.. 

Nice one


----------



## Grainer (8/8/15)

looks like I will have to pull out if it is in Marionvale??.. its a bit far for me.


----------



## Yob (8/8/15)

Harsh...


----------



## MartinOC (9/8/15)

Yob said:


> Maybe Martin can mark your post above as question answered so the post will be front and centre..
> 
> Nice one


Dunno how to do this. I don't seem able to amend my OP. Wouldn't this be a job for Mod's/Admin?


----------



## Yob (9/8/15)

You don't see a button on his post? "best answer" or some such?


----------



## MartinOC (9/8/15)

Nope, 'ain't no such button.....


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/8/15)

Grainer said:


> looks like I will have to pull out if it is in Marionvale??.. its a bit far for me.


In fairness to our host, Wayne has been an absolute top bloke for our brewing community and what he has contributed to our case swaps. A majority of swaps have been long and far from Wayne but he has still shown up every time and not to mention with a literal trailer load of his equipment (which is part of the reason we have been able to get so many cubes).

It is a _*Victorian*_ case swap. You know you'll be missing out if you dont come.


----------



## Grainer (10/8/15)

I know.. but like I said a bit far.... and I am writing up my Thesis ... but having said that you will notice my name hasn't been taken off the list ... YET !


----------



## MartinOC (10/8/15)

You've got a whole year to do your thesis & also make plans to turn-up to the swap. Better get writing.......


----------



## Grainer (10/8/15)

doh wrong thread.. too much in advance.. these early threads are doing my head in.. everyone is WAY too eager.. I meant for the 2015 xmas one where eva that one is !!


----------



## Yob (10/8/15)

Grainer said:


> I meant for the 2015 xmas one where eva that one is !!


you're missing out on the pro brewery rig one?

you ******* nutter :lol: :unsure: :blink:

LINKY


----------



## JB (10/8/15)

1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid
10. AJ80
11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. reardo
14. Midnight Brew
15. Grainer
16. Brewnut
17. thearn
18. Mudd
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau

Cubers:
1. Whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. MartinOC
5. Mardoo
6. VP Brewing
7. Curly79
8. Technobabble66
9. droid 
10. AJ80 
​11. DJ_L3ThAL
12. GrumpyPaul
13. Reardo (hope I've done this right) 
14. Midnight Brew 
15. Grainer
16. Brewnut
17. thearn
18. Mudd
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau

Just found this thread... just made it in ...


----------



## micbrew (11/8/15)

Good job jase!


----------



## MartinOC (25/3/16)

Idzy (possibly in a fit of pique, possibly pickled  & without checking for a pre-existing thread) started a new one for this event some 5 months later.... 

It can be found here:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/88970-vic-2016-xmas-in-july-case-swap/

Perhaps a kindly admin/Mod. could now lock this one? No need for a merge.


----------

